# Buffedcast Archiv auf Audiloads offline



## Wynn (18. Januar 2015)

Wollte mal wieder eine Typ aus dem letzten Buffedcast mir die alten Cast anhören auf dem mp3 player aber ab Folge 3 alles down


----------



## ZAM (19. Januar 2015)

Immer noch? Ich habe zumindest eben das Feed geprüft und das ist vollständig.

http://feeds.feedburner.com/BuffedCast.rss

 

Was nutzt Audioloads denn als Quelle? Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass wir da je was eingepflegt haben.


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2015)

über deinem link geht es und jetzt habe ich auch den javascript mit dem popup fenster zum rechtsklick speichern unter bei den alten podcast

 

davor gabs es halt nur in der website eingebettet was nicht runterlad war und als download wurde einem audioads.de/files/5369/BuffedCast_Episode_04.mp3 angegeben aber das ist ja auch 8 jahre her


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2015)

Muss zuhause es nochmal runterladen und anhören aber es scheint das die folgen 3 & 4 die selben sind wie die folgen 6 & 7


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2015)

Muss zuhause es nochmal runterladen und anhören aber es scheint das die folgen 3 & 4 die selben sind wie die folgen 6 & 7

Uhm. Sicher? oO Kann das nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2015)

gab dann wohl beim download nen fehler - ich hatte halt 2x die kühlschrank folge mit der buffed wg unter anderen namen und unterschiedliche dateigrössen und längen


----------

